# The Indiana Pacers will win the 2013-2014 Championship



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

We might as well just come out and say it.

This is a fantastic team. And if they get HCA in the East (wich they will probably will), there's no way they don't get to the Finals.

Not only the Indiana Pacers are the best defensive team in the NBA, they have arguably the best balanced attack around, a good go-to scorer in Paul George and the best 8-man (Granger, Scola, Watson) rotation in the league.

I haven't been so excited for this franchise since the Person/Larry Bird shootout in the playoffs.

Yeah, they will win it. Unless major injury(ies) occur.

Willing to bet avatar/signature/whatever.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If AJ23 comes into this thread I'm jumping off a ****ing bridge.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

If they can knock Miami off, Ill definitely be pullin for em to bring the city a championship.

With that being said, they aren't beating Miami.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> If they can knock Miami off, Ill definitely be pullin for em to bring the city a championship.
> 
> With that being said, they aren't beating Miami.


:lol:

Why?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

If both teams stay healthy, the inevitable Indiana/Miami series is going to be great theater. Miami will have the built in excuse that it's near impossible for one team to go to 4 straight NBA Finals. I just hope injuries don't rob us of seeing this thing play out.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> If both teams stay healthy, the inevitable Indiana/Miami series is going to be great theater. Miami will have the built in excuse that it's near impossible for one team to go to 4 straight NBA Finals. I just hope injuries don't rob us of seeing this thing play out.


I want a healthy Miami team in the East Finals as well.

I'm extremely confident Wade is going to complain about injuries as soon as things don't go Miami's way though.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

R-Star said:


> :lol:
> 
> Why?


Because there is no defense to a Ray Allen three pointer with the game on the line.



....in reality, Im just talkin shit. It's pretty obvious Miami and Indiana are in a dead heat for the gold this year


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm throwing out too many likes these days. 

That's it, I'm tightening it up. Likes from R-Star are going to be hard to come by.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

They may be the odds on favorite based on the regular season. And granted, deservingly so. Especially at this point. However there is a handful of teams this year that could win it all.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!*


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

No agenda here!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If they don't win a ring, Pacers fans are coming after @PauloCatarino and @77AJ.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Picking the team with the best record in the league to win the championship? Quite bold. They are clearly the favorite at this point. They have one challenge in their conference, and if Wade doesn't play superstar basketball, it won't be much of a challenge honestly. LeBron will have to play out of his mind every game for Miami to beat them this time around. I'm very skeptical. The contenders in the west have a much tougher road to the finals, so obviously Indiana is the best bet at this point.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Picking the team with the best record in the league to win the championship? Quite bold. They are clearly the favorite at this point. They have one challenge in their conference, and if Wade doesn't play superstar basketball, it won't be much of a challenge honestly. LeBron will have to play out of his mind every game for Miami to beat them this time around. I'm very skeptical. The contenders in the west have a much tougher road to the finals, so obviously Indiana is the best bet at this point.


Even though I see the Pacers stronger, and Heat weaker this season, Lebron is still Lebron. If he gets angry and pissed off, hes the kind of guy who could win a series all on his own.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

R-Star said:


> I want a healthy Miami team in the East Finals as well.
> 
> I'm extremely confident Wade is going to complain about injuries as soon as things don't go Miami's way though.


Yeah, this is the real NBA Finals, I don't see any team in the West that can compete with these guys.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

At this point I'd say that Miami, Indiana, San Antonio, and Oklahoma city are the contenders, with the Clippers/Golden State as darkhorses.

I do believe that Miami and Indiana are the two best teams in the league currently. Indiana has had a better regular season to this point and they match up very well with Miami, but LeBron is in early 2000s Shaquille and 90s Jordan territory where it is really hard to pick against him. Either team winning would not surprise me, and I think that the winner of the ECF will likely win the championship.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Even though I see the Pacers stronger, and Heat weaker this season, Lebron is still Lebron. If he gets angry and pissed off, hes the kind of guy who could win a series all on his own.


Even with LeBron playing superman, I still think either Bosh or Wade will need to step up and play better than we expect them to at this point of their careers. Or they'll need an unsung hero of some sorts. We've seen LeBron average 40/10/10 basically for a whole series and still lose. If his teammates don't prove to be better than his teammates were in Cleveland, Pacers will make it a short series. They are much better than that Orlando team. 

I still think Wade and/or Bosh are capable of that, so it's not out of the question. At the start of the season I was 50/50 on Miami/Indiana, and I'm probably 60/40 now in favor of Indiana.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I think Bosh is, he just won't get the chance there, which is why I won't be in the least shocked to see him opt out and walk this summer.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Even though I see the Pacers stronger, and Heat weaker this season, Lebron is still Lebron. If he gets angry and pissed off, hes the kind of guy who could win a series all on his own.


LeBron is the kind of guy who could win a playoff series all on his own, yes. But he's not the kind of guy who can win a playoff series against a team as good and as complete as the Pacers by himself, that kind of player doesn't exist. No way Miami wins a best of seven over Indiana without significant contributions from Bosh and Wade. No chance. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

For now, I think there are only 4 real contenders. OKC, MIA, IND, and SAS. 

next on the list in the second tier is GSW, then a tie between LAC and HOU. 

Any of these 3 could make the finals somehow but I don't see them knocking heat or pacers out. In the west, I think spurs have the best chance to win a chip. As much as I love KD, I don't see how OKC can win with their ISO play book. They also have no firepower off the bench and ibaka doesn't seem to be able to take on the 3rd scoring power that OKC need. Their D is good but I don't see it good enough to stop Lebron. It is not pacers or spurs good.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

1) Miami
2) spurs
3) pacers


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

So far we are definitely the best team in the league, but I wouldn't call us the favourites yet. I'm very confident that we have what it takes to win a title this year but you can never count out teams led by LeBron and Duncan. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

There is no way a team whose best player is Paul George is winning a title during LeBron's prime.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Pacers won't get by Miami, but it will still be a good series.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

MemphisX said:


> There is no way a team whose best player is Paul George is winning a title during LeBron's prime.


That's a pathetic argument.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> There is no way a team whose best player is Paul George is winning a title during LeBron's prime.


Yea. Maybe a team who's best player is Zach Randolph.... oh wait, Paul George is way better than anyone who's ever played on the Grizzles.


Hmmmm.... I wonder if I should type in MemphisX Grizzlies Contender into the archives.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Yea. Maybe a team who's best player is Zach Randolph.... oh wait, Paul George is way better than anyone who's ever played on the Grizzles.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.... I wonder if I should type in MemphisX Grizzlies Contender into the archives.


While this is obviously has nothing to do with his post, the archivist would like to point out that MemphisX picked the Grizzlies to win the west this year.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Right now my power rankings would be

1. Pacers 27.5% chance of winning finals
2. Spurs 20% chance of winning finals
3. Thunder 15.5% chance of winning finals
4. Heat 15% chance of winning finals
5. Rockets 7.5% chance of winning finals
6. Warriors 5.5% chance of winning finals
7. Blazers 5% chance 
8. Rest of league 4 % chance of winning finals


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> While this is obviously has nothing to do with his post, the archivist would like to point out that MemphisX picked the Grizzlies to win the west this year.


Where did I say this year?

Try to keep up. And no, you aren't allowed to call yourself the archivist since I destroyed that part of your life just recently.

You will go by Jamel from now on.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Where did I say this year?
> 
> Try to keep up. And no, you aren't allowed to call yourself the archivist since I destroyed that part of your life just recently.
> 
> You will go by Jamel from now on.


I'm saying this year, it's in the archives that MemphisX picked the grizzlies to win the west THIS year. I have no archives on what he picked in the past. Did you misread my post?

This is why I'm the archivist and you're the drunk uncle haphazardly throwing out insults. "You always threw the football like a pussy!"


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm saying this year, it's in the archives that MemphisX picked the grizzlies to win the west THIS year. I have no archives on what he picked in the past. Did you misread my post?
> 
> This is why I'm the archivist and you're the drunk uncle haphazardly throwing out insults. "You always threw the football like a pussy!"


You try playing video games, watching CNN, posting all while pretending to work. 

Rob Ford is drunk talking in a bad Jamaican accent.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i'm saying the key is greg oden

if he is healthy and upright come late May...the heat will repeat ....if not roy hibbert will make sure lebron doesn't see the finals except on television.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> You try playing video games, watching CNN, posting all while pretending to work.
> 
> Rob Ford is drunk talking in a bad Jamaican accent.


Speaking of Canadians, I never told you we have a 21 year old french-canadian exchange student living with us for the next 3 months. She lives off some island with Montreal being the closest big city. She mentioned yesterday that in Canada the nutritional information on food is bigger than the labels themselves. I was somewhat impressed.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Speaking of Canadians, I never told you we have a 21 year old french-canadian exchange student living with us for the next 3 months. She lives off some island with Montreal being the closest big city. She mentioned yesterday that in Canada the nutritional information on food is bigger than the labels themselves. I was somewhat impressed.


Our transparency and clarity when it comes to food nutrition up here is quite a bit ahead of America in some ways. We also don't label GMO's though which I wish would change. We don't have the required nutritional facts on fast food menu's like some American States require. I wish we would change that.

Why is a 21 year old an exchange student? University?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> i'm saying the key is greg oden
> 
> if he is healthy and upright come late May...the heat will repeat ....if not roy hibbert will make sure lebron doesn't see the finals except on television.


I'm surprised you haven't lost faith in Oden.

When we play the Heat this playoffs, he's the furthest thing from my mind. Hibbert and West will feast on him, sending him quickly back to the bench.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Our transparency and clarity when it comes to food nutrition up here is quite a bit ahead of America in some ways. We also don't label GMO's though which I wish would change. We don't have the required nutritional facts on fast food menu's like some American States require. I wish we would change that.
> 
> Why is a 21 year old an exchange student? University?


Yep. I say "exchange" but we aren't giving anyone to Canada. Most likely the University does or some other country. 

California has proposed GMO labeling but it needs to be nationwide, you can't expect companies to have to make different labels for different states yet remain profitable.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Yep. I say "exchange" but we aren't giving anyone to Canada. Most likely the University does or some other country.
> 
> California has proposed GMO labeling but it needs to be nationwide, you can't expect companies to have to make different labels for different states yet remain profitable.


Best you can find up here is GMO free labels or something like that. You can hardly find it on anything though.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

MemphisX said:


> There is no way a team whose best player is Paul George is winning a title during LeBron's prime.


I feel like you're underselling both Paul George and the impact of having a well-rounded balanced team.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> I feel like you're underselling both Paul George and the impact of having a well-rounded balanced team.


Agreed. While I do agree that Lebron is too good and the heat have been together for too long for me to pick anyone to beat them, I disagree that the talent of your best player is the biggest factor in determining whether or not you can.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

We need @Dienertime/@Weinertime to come back for the playoffs. 

The Pacers have a shot at the championship, and our own Fat, Gay Deron Williams is going to sit this one out? I think not.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I can't wait for the playoffs on this board to see Drunk Uncle and @77AJ go against @BlackNRed and @doctordrizzay... should make for some fun flamewars.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I can't wait for the playoffs on this board to see Drunk Uncle and @77AJ go against @BlackNRed and @doctordrizzay... should make for some fun flamewars.


I see what's going on here.

Quit trying to puppet master your betters.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I'm surprised you haven't lost faith in Oden.
> 
> When we play the Heat this playoffs, he's the furthest thing from my mind. Hibbert and West will feast on him, sending him quickly back to the bench.


that's what they signed him for and he is right on schedule 

the question is to me is whether or not oden can stay intact long enough to matter .


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> that's what they signed him for and he is right on schedule
> 
> the question is to me is whether or not oden can stay intact long enough to matter .


How is he on track though? He played extremely limited minutes.

The guy isn't going to be a factor. Not against the Pacers, not against anyone. He's a career sideshow at this point.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

R-Star said:


> How is he on track though? He played extremely limited minutes.
> 
> The guy isn't going to be a factor. Not against the Pacers, not against anyone. He's a career sideshow at this point.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...s-return-heat-loses-wizards-article-1.1581466



> “He’s been working very diligently,” Miami coach Erik Spoelstra said before the game. “It’s been all part of the plan. He’s made great progress. He’s getting stronger. He’s getting healthier. He’s getting his core right. Everything without skipping steps. We’re very patient with him.”
> 
> Oden said the Heat have “come up with something to keep me playing, not just to get me out there and get injured.”
> 
> “So this is the plan and it’s got me this far,” he said. “It got me in the game.”


they traded perennial doorstop joel anthony , oden is playing , he's not experiencing swelling or pain, maybe he last through the playoffs , maybe he doesn't. he is still big and athletic i dont think hibbert can dominate him if he's reasonably healthy, not like he does anderson , haslem and bosh.

they dont need him playing 40 min. a game , 15-20 min. in late may is probably enough .


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...s-return-heat-loses-wizards-article-1.1581466
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll see. A guy who's played 8,0,5,0,6 minutes in his last 5 games isn't a guy who I'd saying is ready for any sort of important role. His first game he had 6 points and 2 rebounds which everyone keeps talking about, but no ones mentioned that hes got a combined 3 points (on .333) 1 rebound and 5 fouls in the 11 minutes hes played since.


If this was a rookie we'd think "Maybe next year. This guy isn't even close." So why is it with Oden we're expecting him to play important minutes in the Eastern conference finals against one of the preeminent big men in the league?

We're going to have to agree to disagree on this one. If Oden even plays in the playoffs I'm expecting it to be as a liability, not a key resource.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

R-Star said:


> We'll see. A guy who's played 8,0,5,0,6 minutes in his last 5 games isn't a guy who I'd saying is ready for any sort of important role. His first game he had 6 points and 2 rebounds which everyone keeps talking about, but no ones mentioned that hes got a combined 3 points (on .333) 1 rebound and 5 fouls in the 11 minutes hes played since.
> 
> 
> If this was a rookie we'd think "Maybe next year. This guy isn't even close." So why is it with Oden we're expecting him to play important minutes in the Eastern conference finals against one of the preeminent big men in the league?
> ...


i cant and wont guarantee anything regarding oden's health as its been pretty unreliable...but hibbert is the whole reason he is there , they barely beat the pacers last year and hibbert was a big reason why .

there is no reason bosh and company can do a better job this season but against legit sized centers hibbert is alot less dominant as his regular season stats show.


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

PauloCatarino said:


> We might as well just come out and say it.
> 
> This is a fantastic team. And if they get HCA in the East (wich they will probably will), there's no way they don't get to the Finals.
> 
> ...




No they won't.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Speaking of Canadians, I never told you we have a 21 year old french-canadian exchange student living with us for the next 3 months. She lives off some island with Montreal being the closest big city. She mentioned yesterday that in Canada the nutritional information on food is bigger than the labels themselves. I was somewhat impressed.


Île Bizard?

Montreal is an Island itself there isn't really a city that is an island near here... I guess Laval...

They are both part of Mtl's metropolitain area.

I'm super curious now...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> Île Bizard?
> 
> Montreal is an Island itself there isn't really a city that is an island near here... I guess Laval...
> 
> ...


I'll ask again. She said 12 hours by car and 4 hours by boat to get to Montreal. 

Speaking of which where is she? It's 9 pm young lady!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

As an average Payoffs team in the west, Clippers are a better team than Pacers talentwise.

backcourt: Clippers 14, Pacers 9

PF/C: Clippers 13, Pacers 15

SF: Clippers 5, Pacers 8

6th to 8th man: Clippers 16, Pacers 17
9th to 12th man: Clippers 8, Pacers 4

Total: Clippers 56 Pacers 53


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

12h by car???? That is not close at all. 

NYC is like 7h from here. 

Îles de la madeleine maybe...

Edit: just re-read it, you said nearest big city. I read near. Makes sense now.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> 12h by car???? That is not close at all.
> 
> NYC is like 7h from here.
> 
> ...


Madeleine is correct


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The Suns scored a season high 124 points against the Pacers last night. They shot a scorching 69% from 3 (54% from the field). Pacers' defense isn't completely untouchable on the road.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Im real shitty that this article about the Pacers possibility of keeping Lance is on insider

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/stor...am-prevent-lance-stephenson-returning-indiana


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Im real shitty that this article about the Pacers possibility of keeping Lance is on insider
> 
> http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/stor...am-prevent-lance-stephenson-returning-indiana





> As much as the Pacers would surely love to see Stephenson recognized as an All-Star (his coach, Frank Vogel, has been stumping on Stephenson's behalf with other East coaches before they cast their votes), it could prove costly down the road. The bargain four-year contract Stephenson signed as a second-round pick (he's making just over a $1 million this season) is almost up, and he will be an unrestricted free agent this summer.
> 
> Using the last five years' worth of free agency, I attempted to predict first-year salary (adjusted for increases or decreases in future years) as a function of their stats the previous season. Seven factors ended up having a statistically significant relationship with salary: my wins above replacement metric, minutes per game, points per game, height (a positive), age (a negative), whether the player was a restricted free agent (surprisingly, restricted free agents made more than expected based on their stats) and whether the player was an All-Star the previous season. Together, they explain more than 70 percent of the variation in player salaries.
> 
> ...


For those without insider.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

^^^ That actually makes things sound a lot more optimistic than I was anticipating. If they waive Scola, they can offer Lace 3 yrs/36 million....I don't see him walking away from that but what do I know


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> The Suns scored a season high 124 points against the Pacers last night. They shot a scorching 69% from 3 (54% from the field). Pacers' defense isn't completely untouchable on the road.


Every team has an off game. I'm not overly concerned. 

There will be a few games like that in the playoffs as well I'm sure. Its how they answer back in the next game that matters.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> For those without insider.


Thank you, sir!



It's going to be interesting how the Pacers/Stephenson handle the negotiations. Is Stephenson all about the money or will he give them a hometown discount. Are the Pacers going to be willing to let Stephenson walk and significantly hurt their team?

I don't see Granger coming back, and even if he does I'm not sure he can replace Stephenson on the regular. Stephenson's improvement and growth have been damn near as important as Hibbert's or George's. I think I'd rather dump David West at this point than let Stephenson walk. That way you still have your core and they are all in the same age range.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Agreed.

Although, If Stevenson makes the all star team and they don't make it to the finals, that is excellent news for the Heat. I can picture Stevenson running after the money.

Miami has only UD's contract on the books this summer so they have almost infinite flexibility. They can be in a better position with Indiana having less talent on paper.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Pacers fans are scared of me, true story. I'd fight any one of them. Especially R-Star.






:manbearpig: :manbearpig: :manbearpig: :manbearpig:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Stevenson should be looking for the best contract he can get, it's a business and for all he knows this could be his only chance to get a big contract. He's really young, but there's no guarantee that in four or five years teams are going to fighting one another to give him another 45 or 50 million dollars.

Of course I'd be terrified that Good Lance would sign that deal, then the next time I turned around it was Bad Lance suiting up for me.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Is Lance really going to command ten million plus a year? I figured he would get Mike Conley/Aaron Affalo money.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> As an average Payoffs team in the west, Clippers are a better team than Pacers talentwise.
> 
> backcourt: Clippers 14, Pacers 9
> 
> ...


First of all, you're wrong. Second of all, your posts and threads are stupid.

That is all.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> Pacers fans are scared of me, true story. I'd fight any one of them. Especially R-Star.


You'd lose


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Knick Killer said:


> First of all, you're wrong. Second of all, your posts and threads are stupid.
> 
> That is all.


lol yea his schtick is played out


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

E.H. Munro said:


> You'd lose


Not unless he's like Paul Bunyan. I trained at American Top Team MMA gym for a year.

He posts sigs of his video game prowess. Zzz


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

You wouldn't think flopping would be a successful MMA strategy...


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Wade has missed 12 games and the Heat are still within 3 games of the Pacers. The Pacers are frauds. Ill be glad to see them watching from the sidelines again during the Finals.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

BlackNRed said:


> Pacers fans are scared of me, true story. *I'd fight any one of them. *Especially R-Star.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably the dumbest post I've ever seen. Congrats. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

BlackNRed said:


> Pacers fans are scared of me, true story. I'd fight any one of them. Especially R-Star.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a pretty shitty post. 
Reeks of gayeness, too...


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Knick Killer said:


> Probably the dumbest post I've ever seen. Congrats.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Even when you see his second post...



BlackNRed said:


> Not unless he's like Paul Bunyan. I trained at American Top Team MMA gym for a year.
> 
> He posts sigs of his video game prowess. Zzz


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

l0st1 said:


> Even when you see his second post...


He almost outdid himself with that second post but not quite. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

l0st1 said:


> Even when you see his second post...


almost as dumb as you putting his quote in your sig


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Pablo5 said:


> almost as dumb as you putting his quote in your sig




Maybe you should learn to read before talking trash. I don't have a sig. I quoted his post, smart guy.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Who ever has to play the Nets will be in for a war. Pacers/Nets or Heat/Nets in the playoffs is going to be a hell of a series. I'm watching this Nets team come together. They're currently 7th in the East, but about to pass up the Wizards for the sixth spot.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

77AJ said:


> Who ever has to play the Nets will be in for a war. Pacers/Nets or Heat/Nets in the playoffs is going to be a hell of a series. I'm watching this Nets team come together. They're currently 7th in the East, but about to pass up the Wizards for the sixth spot.


 . They're ****in awful lmao they'll be happy to win one game against Indiana or Miami


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BlackNRed said:


> Not unless he's like Paul Bunyan. I trained at American Top Team MMA gym for a year.
> 
> He posts sigs of his video game prowess. Zzz


Well, let me let you in on a little secret. The last person in the world I'm scared of is some pathetic chump thumping his chest on the internet challenging people to fights and then talking about how hes a pro MMA fighter who should be the heavyweight champ right now, but Dana White has a grudge against him because he had sex with his wife. 

Speaking of heavyweight, I put you in that weight class because of your obvious weight issues, fatty.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> . They're ****in awful lmao they'll be happy to win one game against Indiana or Miami


Honestly, that team could get swept or they could take it to 7 games. I wouldn't be surprised either way. I never look past a team with so many star power, even washed up. 

Paul Pierce is exactly the type of player to pull off a monster series. Garnett could explode for a game or two. Joe Johnson can win a game by himself in the last minutes of a game with only 2 buckets to go. Jet can be pretty clutch too.

If they gel, they can be scary.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm not going to get too hyped about the Nets just yet. They were beat by a Rose-less Bulls team last year despite being significantly more talented. Don't even want to think what could happen to them against a team that was both hungrier and more talented.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> . They're ****in awful lmao they'll be happy to win one game against Indiana or Miami


The Nets have already beaten the Miami Heat twice this season. Don't be so quick to judge a team with an over haul on their roster, and was bitten as bad as any team with the injury bug this season. The Nets are built for the playoffs, not the 82 games a season grind.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Why i count the Spurs OUT:*

Yes, the Spurs were Finalists last year, and have the third best record so far this season.
They are experienced, a good defensive team and have arguably the best coach in all of basketball.
Still, there's two factors i (negatively) keep in mind:
1- Age;
2- Lack of star power.

Ginobilli's game is gone and he will no longer decide playoff games with crazy forais into the lane and breaking the defense down with his passing or clutch jumpers. 
Duncan's game is still solid, but his games of dominating on offense are over. He can still be a major contributor in a series, obviously, but IMHO not to the point of the second scorer teams need in the playoffs.
That leaves Tony Parker, who is still in his prime. He is a crazy good player, but the sole offensive menace in the roster. And he is not known for his volume scoring. If a team stops Parker (a BIG if, naturally) half the battle is won.
The rest of the guys are good-to-great role players, who can and will excell in a group coached by Pop, but IMHO not enough, this season, to compete with rosters the likes of Indiana's and Miami's.

Will the Spurs be in the WCF? Yes. 
Can they win the championship? No.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Well, let me let you in on a little secret. The last person in the world I'm scared of is some pathetic chump thumping his chest on the internet challenging people to fights and then talking about how hes a pro MMA fighter who should be the heavyweight champ right now, but Dana White has a grudge against him because he had sex with his wife.
> 
> Speaking of heavyweight, I put you in that weight class because of your obvious weight issues, fatty.


Not a pro.. barely an amatuer, that's all it will take Paul Bunyan. LOL. HEEEAAATTTT


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> *Why i count the Spurs OUT:*
> 
> Yes, the Spurs were Finalists last year, and have the third best record so far this season.
> They are experienced, a good defensive team and have arguably the best coach in all of basketball.
> ...


Stop making these definitive claims way too early. Should of learned your lesson from the cavs. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Stop making these definitive claims way too early. Should of learned your lesson from the cavs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why? Do YOU think the Spurs have a shot at the title?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BlackNRed said:


> Not a pro.. barely an amatuer, that's all it will take Paul Bunyan. LOL. HEEEAAATTTT


Lose some weight first, then we'll talk.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Why? Do YOU think the Spurs have a shot at the title?


Yes! And I'm not going to "face it" and name any team the champion in January. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Yes! *And I'm not going to "face it" and name any team the champion in January. *
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Meh. You're no fun, Jamel!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Yes! And I'm not going to "face it" and name any team the champion in January.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You may not _face it_, but you damn well better _deal with the real_.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

F****** Indiana Pacers making me look like a fool!
F****** Paul George playing like a chump!
F!

Only Bynum can save me now!


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

:2ti:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Stop making these definitive claims way too early. Should of learned your lesson from the cavs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Something that looked likely a month ago no longer looks likely. That only happens literally every NBA season!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> F****** Indiana Pacers making me look like a fool!
> F****** Paul George playing like a chump!
> F!
> 
> *Only Bynum can save me now!*


You have a problem with the 7-10 split? Pretty sure there are better bowlers around if you need help.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

We are definitely in a slump right now. It's a long season, it happens. Not too worried about it.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

0-9 from the field, 0-4 from behind the arc, -38 when on the floor, on the bright side 7 rebounds, manage to score 2 points for the game, and just a couple of months ago people claimed PG to be a top 5 player or even better than MELO, lmao what a joke.......


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

People thought he was the greatest player ever when he was playing well and the worst player ever when he hits a slump. What's new?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ben said:


> People thought he was the greatest player ever when he was playing well and the worst player ever when he hits a slump. What's new?


Never heard a single person use either of those descriptions to describe him. Decent attempt tho


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Ben said:


> People thought he was the greatest player ever when he was playing well and the worst player ever when he hits a slump. What's new?


i never thought such, nor did i believe the hype when everyone was on that bandwagon. they will be really mad when he bolts for LA


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

What is the point of talking shit ? We're going to play them in the playoffs, talk shit then


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

LeGoat06 said:


> What is the point of talking shit ? We're going to play them in the playoffs, talk shit then


no shit talking at all. just proving the talking truths about PG. i dont see them getting out of the East to be honest.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> Never heard a single person use either of those descriptions to describe him. Decent attempt tho


I was pretty obviously exaggerating to show how quickly people jump on and off bandwagons in this sport. So I'm not sure what you thought my attempt was at.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I remember Dallas went through a slump their championship year. Losing to the Lakers by 20+ I think. 

And everyone was going on about how Dallas was scared of the Lakers and wanted no part of them. Come finals guess who gets swept. 

Pacers have shown they can play at an elite level. They should be in ECF.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pablo5 said:


> i never thought such, nor did i believe the hype when everyone was on that bandwagon. *they will be really mad when he bolts for LA*


We just signed him to a 5 year extension this past off-season...nice try though.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Is it official that Andy Bynum is some weird mix of AIDS, cancer of the lymph nodes, and lupus to NBA clubhouses?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Is it official that Andy Bynum is some weird mix of AIDS, cancer of the lymph nodes, and lupus to NBA clubhouses?


No.

Andy Bynum's clubhouse kicked your teams ass in 2010.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Pacers simply peaked to soon, they came on strong at the beginning of the season which is a no-no. Pacers ended last season awful as well, so it's really no surprise.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> No.
> 
> Andy Bynum's clubhouse kicked your teams ass in 2010.


Actually Fat Andy Bynum jumped on top of the other Celtic taller than 6'7" and broke him. Which was his biggest contribution to the Laker cause as after that Gasol and Odom got to play volleyball.

In any event, the Pacers imported the guy that derailed Philly and Cleveland and have suddenly struggled, go figure.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Actually Fat Andy Bynum jumped on top of the other Celtic taller than 6'7" and broke him. Which was his biggest contribution to the Laker cause as after that Gasol and Odom got to play volleyball.
> 
> 
> 
> In any event, the Pacers imported the guy that derailed Philly and Cleveland and have suddenly struggled, go figure.



Meanwhile fat Andy's absence in 2008 is the only reason your team won. So maybe teams need him to win?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Meanwhile fat Andy's absence in 2008 is the only reason your team won.


You mean that in 2008 Fat Andy might have jumped on top of Perkins and broken him then? Because that would have been the limit of his contribution.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> You mean that in 2008 Fat Andy might have jumped on top of Perkins and broken him then? Because that would have been the limit of his contribution.


Lol, meanwhile Perkins was your MVP right? Forget you still had Garnett, Wallace and Davis. 

Take your loss like a man, fat Andy has more rings than your franchise since you've been drinking age.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Lol, meanwhile Perkins was your MVP right? Forget you still had Garnett, Wallace and Davis.
> 
> Take your loss like a man, fat Andy has more rings than your franchise since you've been drinking age.


Fat Andy has five rings? Colour me skeptical.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Fat Andy has five rings? Colour me skeptical.


Holy shit! I didn't realize you were that old. Did you count the five rings on a abacus? What was Ben Franklin like?


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

I was 11 when Jamel started posting here


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Holy shit! I didn't realize you were that old. Did you count the five rings on a abacus? What was Ben Franklin like?


Actually I learned math on an abacus that my parents bought me for my third birthday. (In fairness I should point out that I'm old enough that legal drinking age was 18 for me.)


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

LeGoat06 said:


> I was 11 when Jamel started posting here


I've been posting here longer than a year junior.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm 22 Jamel


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Knick Killer said:


> We just signed him to a 5 year extension this past off-season...nice try though.




whoa, what a bank robbery 5 yrs 90m LMAO


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

LeGoat06 said:


> I'm 22 Jamel


What's your problem? Can you not have a normal conversation without getting defensive about your age? 

Is there some internet law you're skirting by saying you're over 13?


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

No problem here man, much love my brother <3


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pablo5 said:


> whoa, what a bank robbery 5 yrs 90m LMAO


There's not a single team in the league that wouldn't sign Paul George to a 5 year 90 million dollar deal.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah, recent struggles notwithstanding defensive stoppers that score efficiently don't grow on trees.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pablo5 said:


> no shit talking at all. just proving the talking truths about PG. i dont see them getting out of the East to be honest.


If you're "talking truths" then maybe you should know PG signed a contract in Indy. But, classic shit poster you are you reply with "Lolzzzz! They signed him? He suxxx!"

And Melo? You're going to talk up Melo, who plays no defense and has led his team whom everyone thought was a top 4 in the East to being one of the worst in the league?


I wish we didn't have to deal with mental deficient posters around here who come in running their mouths about whatever new star they hate. They usually end up being huge Lebron fans. I wonder why that is?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Knick Killer said:


> There's not a single team in the league that wouldn't sign Paul George to a 5 year 90 million dollar deal.





JuanPablo said:


> Lol yea right bro. Let me pull up stats from his worst game this year and then act like it represents his average level of play!
> 
> Ha... Has no Melo, that's for sure.



Sorry, I thought I should write Pablos reply for him. Hes too busy watching old Lebron James dunk videos on YouTube and his hands are both pretty cramped up.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

R-Star said:


> If you're "talking truths" then maybe you should know PG signed a contract in Indy. But, classic shit poster you are you reply with "Lolzzzz! They signed him? He suxxx!"
> 
> And Melo? You're going to talk up Melo, who plays no defense and has led his team whom everyone thought was a top 4 in the East to being one of the worst in the league?
> 
> ...



Lebron fans? Or maybe its because he's the best player in the NBA by about 
















this much..... He's is no superstar. He's a young guy that has a lot athletic ability, but to label him a frachise player is pathetic. Im not even going to deabte the Melo issue. Melo has proven he's contender for MVP. His decisions financial decisions is the reason he will never win at a championship level.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pablo5 said:


> Lebron fans? Or maybe its because he's the best player in the NBA by about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the dumbest response I've heard in quite some time.

George has been the best player on a team that has had the best record in the league for the majority of the season. But Melo? Hes made financial decisions that haven't allowed him to compete? Go back and look at where people predicted NY to be before the season. 

According to you its;
If Melo fails, its his teams fault. 
If PG fails, its because hes not a good player.
If the Knicks win, its on Melos superstar MVP shoulders.
If the Pacers win, its because they're a good team and not because of George. 

Debate with me at an above 5th grader level or don't bother replying.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

R-Star said:


> This is the dumbest response I've heard in quite some time.
> 
> George has been the best player on a team that has had the best record in the league for the majority of the season. But Melo? Hes made financial decisions that haven't allowed him to compete? Go back and look at where people predicted NY to be before the season.
> 
> ...


I never had faith in NY. you seen the flaws last season after the 3 stop dropping. JR Smith, Felton, and Amare are stealing money from the Knicks. PG can leave the Pacers and they will still be a playoff team.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pablo5 said:


> I never had faith in NY. you seen the flaws last season after the 3 stop dropping. JR Smith, Felton, and Amare are stealing money from the Knicks. PG can leave the Pacers and they will still be a playoff team.


And Lebron can leave the Heat and they're a playoff team.

Good point, Pablo.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Paul George needs to pick his game back up if this Pacers team is going to come out of the East. In February Paul George shot just 42% from the field, and in Mach Paul George is shooting under 40 percent from the field. A far cry to how he played in the beginning of the season when he was getting MVP consideration and shooting 48 percent from the field.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Right now George is not playing worth 5 years 90 million. But that contract is based on that fact that he is going to be worth that in a year or two. Which he will. I think he's a top 5 player in the NBA in 2 years. Almost thought it was going to be a lot sooner than that the way he came out of the gate this year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Miami and OKC have a worse record over their last 10 games, and both sit behind Indy in the standings right now. Where's the chicken littles saying the sky is falling for them?

I predicted this from you idiots before the season even began. Every time there's a new bandwagon team, there's always a huge group of people lurking in the shadows waiting to pull the "SEE IT TOLD YOU SO! I'M SMART! I SAID THEY WOULDN'T WIN THE TITLE", and let me stop you there, asshole. Its not a bold prediction to say a team won't win the title. Its a big league, and an NBA championship takes the perfect mix of talent, luck and health to win.

Indiana is what it was prior to the tip off of game 1 this season. A top contender for the title. Every team goes through slumps.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Miami and OKC have a worse record over their last 10 games, and both sit behind Indy in the standings right now. Where's the chicken littles saying the sky is falling for them?
> 
> I predicted this from you idiots before the season even began. Every time there's a new bandwagon team, there's always a huge group of people lurking in the shadows waiting to pull the "SEE IT TOLD YOU SO! I'M SMART! I SAID THEY WOULDN'T WIN THE TITLE", and let me stop you there, asshole. Its not a bold prediction to say a team won't win the title. Its a big league, and an NBA championship takes the perfect mix of talent, luck and health to win.
> 
> Indiana is what it was prior to the tip off of game 1 this season. A top contender for the title. Every team goes through slumps.


What? No comments on Bynum's 11.5/9.5 from the bench?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

It's hard to see the pacers losing with Bynum on the team. Now that they have a true champion and a warrior.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> What? No comments on Bynum's 11.5/9.5 from the bench?


Those stats are nice, I agree. I haven't seen any of this "defensive anchor" some people were trying to force feed me prior to this trade though.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> It's hard to see the pacers losing with Bynum on the team. Now that they have a true champion and a warrior.


I agree. A Two-Time World Champion is what the Pacers needed to right the ship. 
Now, if they only could get a guy like, say, Jodie Meeks, i'd bet they wouldn't lose a game till the end of the playoffs!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Those stats are nice, I agree. I haven't seen any of this "defensive anchor" some people were trying to force feed me prior to this trade though.


Hmmm... Bynum can block a shot here and there, and alter some others, but i don't think he is a good defender. 
On the opposite, i'd say Bynum (if healthy and head screwed straight) is the perfect complementary player to Hibbert: he is a better rebounder and better scorer, and should help the second unit stay in the offensive rithm.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Hmmm... Bynum can block a shot here and there, and alter some others, but i don't think he is a good defender.
> On the opposite, i'd say Bynum (if healthy and head screwed straight) is the perfect complementary player to Hibbert: he is a better rebounder and better scorer, and should help the second unit stay in the offensive rithm.


I can agree with that. The head screwed straight part is what's always scared me.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

For the last 12 games (Indy 6-6), Paul George has been shooting .366FG% and .2763P%, for 18ppg.
M***********!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> For the last 12 games (Indy 6-6), Paul George has been shooting .366FG% and .2763P%, for 18ppg.
> M***********!


You put too much emphasis on Indy's hot streak and now you are putting too much emphasis on their cold spell.

In a month no one will remember their poor or great stretches.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Since the All Star break:

Indiana: 12-8 (total record: 52-20);
Miami: 11-8 (48-22);
Oklahoma: 9-7 (52-19);
Houston: 12-5 (48-22);
Clippers: 14-4 (50-22);
San Antonio: 17-1 (55-16).

Thought: in the Leastern Conference, the final record will be key, IMHO. What are the chances Indiana or Miami winning back-to-back playoff series on the road?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Pacers record prior to signing "proven winner" 37-10.
Pacers record after adding championship presence to clubhouse 17-13.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Pacers record prior to signing "proven winner" 37-10.
> Pacers record after adding championship presence to clubhouse 17-13.


I predicted all of this and I was told I was panicking and putting way too much stock in chemistry.

You add Bynum who's a certifiable nut job and take Granger off the team who has always seemed to be a mentor to George and you expect the team to get better?

People look at Bynum not playing and think that's the only issue here. My issue is I never wanted him around the ear of the young players. The team almost seems poisoned to me, and I know where I'd be pointing my finger.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

R-Star said:


> I predicted all of this and I was told I was panicking and putting way too much stock in chemistry.
> 
> You add Bynum who's a certifiable nut job and take Granger off the team who has always seemed to be a mentor to George and you expect the team to get better?
> 
> People look at Bynum not playing and think that's the only issue here. My issue is I never wanted him around the ear of the young players. The team almost seems poisoned to me, and I know where I'd be pointing my finger.


Yes, Andrew Bynum and losing Granger's .359FG% are the reasons the Pacers are stinking up the place.

In fact, one can see Andrew Bynum screaming from the sidelines for Hibbert to avoid rebounds (Hibbert, who is 7'2, is averaging 6.9rpg with a ReboundRate comparable to the Lakers' Shawnee freaking Williams).
And i bet Paul George is saying things like "I miss Danny Granger, so i think i'm gonna start sending pics of my dick to chicks instead of training. Oh, if only Danny was here..."

Yes, it must be it.

Face it, R-Star: only Andrew Bynum can save the Pacers now!


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

I hope this thread never dies hahaha


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Yes, Andrew Bynum and losing Granger's .359FG% are the reasons the Pacers are stinking up the place.
> 
> In fact, one can see Andrew Bynum screaming from the sidelines for Hibbert to avoid rebounds (Hibbert, who is 7'2, is averaging 6.9rpg with a ReboundRate comparable to the Lakers' Shawnee freaking Williams).
> And i bet Paul George is saying things like "I miss Danny Granger, so i think i'm gonna start sending pics of my dick to chicks instead of training. Oh, if only Danny was here..."
> ...


Hibbert doesn't go for rebounds unless he see the other teams jerseys around.

He lets Lance "Big Summer Payday" Stephenson push guys out of the way so he can pad his stats.


Honestly, if you watch a Pacer game, if its an uncontested defensive rebound, Lance or George get it every time. Hibbert doesn't even try for them.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If Im David West I call a players only meeting. Air this shit out because something is going on in that locker room.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Yes, Andrew Bynum and losing Granger's .359FG% are the reasons the Pacers are stinking up the place.
> 
> In fact, one can see Andrew Bynum screaming from the sidelines for Hibbert to avoid rebounds (Hibbert, who is 7'2, is averaging 6.9rpg with a ReboundRate comparable to the Lakers' Shawnee freaking Williams).
> And i bet Paul George is saying things like "I miss Danny Granger, so i think i'm gonna start sending pics of my dick to chicks instead of training. Oh, if only Danny was here..."
> ...



Damn it's even worse than I thought it was. The pacers should probably euthanized to save them from the agonizing death that awaits them when they need Andrew Bynum to save them.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> If Im David West I call a players only meeting. Air this shit out because something is going on in that locker room.


Hibbert had a better idea:



> Scott Agness @ScottAgness
> Follow
> What’s next?
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The Indiana Pacers will fall out of the #1 seed in the last month of the season...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> If Im David West I call a players only meeting. Air this shit out because something is going on in that locker room.


They already had a players only meeting a week or two ago.

I guess George Hill and Lance had to be separated after last game.
Can't say as I really blame Hill.

"Hey man, I'm the point guard. Can I uhhh... can I be the guy who brings the ball up and sets the plays?" - Hill

"You're the point guard. Oh ok. Well I'm Lance ****ing Stephenson! I'm bringing the ball up!" -****ing Lance.

**** Lance ****ing Stephenson.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Going a little overboard with the doom and gloom in here.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm glad you Heat fans are enjoying the Pacers struggles lately but in case you haven't noticed your team is playing like shit too.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Knick Killer said:


> I'm glad you Heat fans are enjoying the Pacers struggles lately but in case you haven't noticed your team is playing like shit too.


And we are in the lead for the East, which I find so ****ing funny. It was the Pacers mission to be the number 1 seed this year, while Miami coasted and bench Wade 1 third of the season. 


I just remembered Roy Hibberts tweet to L.A. 

"see you in the finals"

bhahahaha. Oh man, the Pacers do it them selves walking around all chest puffy yet have never won anything...ever.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Knick Killer said:


> I'm glad you Heat fans are enjoying the Pacers struggles lately but in case you haven't noticed your team is playing like shit too.


You need to lighten up man its just some good natured ribbing. It will be a lot worse I'm sure when we meet in the ECF. ..I mean when we beat your ass because as good as you are you don't have The Chosen One.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pyrex said:


> And we are in the lead for the East, which I find so ****ing funny. It was the Pacers mission to be the number 1 seed this year, while Miami coasted and bench Wade 1 third of the season.
> 
> 
> I just remembered Roy Hibberts tweet to L.A.
> ...


Never won anything... I agree.

What I don't agree with is pathetic losers such as yourself acting like _YOU_ won something just for jumping on the bandwagon.

Guys like you are a ****ing joke.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Not sure who I hate more. Pacers fans or the rest of the Heat fans on this board..... hmm tough choice


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LeGoat06 said:


> Not sure who I hate more. Pacers fans or the rest of the Heat fans on this board..... hmm tough choice


You need to calm yourself down and show some respect to veteran posters bud. And if you don't like fans of your own team, then please by all means find someplace else. Or better yet find another team... cause most of us Heat fans(on this forum) are real fans not Lebron or Wade or Shaq era fans.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

BlackNRed said:


> You need to calm yourself down and show some respect to veteran posters bud. And if you don't like fans of your own team, then please by all means find someplace else. Or better yet find another team... cause most of us Heat fans are real fans not Lebron or Wade or Shaq era fans.


I don't think you guys aren't real fans. I hate how you talk shit and complain like fairy ******s all the ****ing time. And I've been a fan for a while. I live in Largo, which is pretty much in the middle of Orlando/Miami. I chose Miami because at the time I started watching basketball Orlando had more fans because of T-Mac. Leave me a lone you big bully. Shame on you, your a veteran poster you're suppose to be nice to people. meany


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Just because you're a veteran poster doesn't mean you command respect. Not saying this to you BlackNRed, just in general. It's the same thing as respect your elders. Screw that, if you're being a jerkoff then that's how you get treated regardless of status/age.

Again, not directing this at anyone because I don't really care about any of the "trash talking" in this thread. Just an observation on that way of thinking


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Play nice everyone.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LeGoat06 said:


> I don't think you guys aren't real fans. I hate how you talk shit and complain like fairy ******s all the ****ing time. And I've been a fan for a while. I live in Largo, which is pretty much in the middle of Orlando/Miami. I chose Miami because at the time I started watching basketball Orlando had more fans because of T-Mac. Leave me a lone you big bully. Shame on you, your a veteran poster you're suppose to be nice to people. meany


Thats cool I respect all Heat fans especially in Florida. I just thought it was a little rude to say you don't like other Heat fans. If you really feel that way you should probably keep it to yourself. But i'm not the forum police you can do what you want, its just a suggestion bro.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

BlackNRed said:


> Thats cool I respect all Heat fans especially in Florida. I just thought it was a little rude to say you don't like other Heat fans. If you really feel that way you should probably keep it to yourself. But i'm not the forum police you can do what you want, its just a suggestion bro.


It's all good


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

LeGoat06 said:


> Not sure who I hate more. Pacers fans or the rest of the Heat fans on this board..... hmm tough choice


Heat fans easily. But my hate for them pales in comparison to my hate for all things Thunder.

In June 2012 I became one of the biggest Heat fans in the world :cheers:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

LeGoat06 said:


> Not sure who I hate more. *Pacers fans* or the rest of the Heat fans on this board..... hmm tough choice


You love us and you know it.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Lmfao holy shit, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

TheAnswer said:


> Lmfao holy shit, I didn't see that coming.


What ?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

First time in a while where R-Stars at a loss for words..


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I like how he still called her a "lady"

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice work hi-jacking this thread, folks. Closed.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> *Why i count the Spurs OUT:*
> 
> Yes, the Spurs were Finalists last year, and have the third best record so far this season.
> They are experienced, a good defensive team and have arguably the best coach in all of basketball.
> ...


Have you backed off of this or no?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Have you backed off of this or no?


I back off nothing. NOTHING!



> Will the Spurs be in the WCF? Yes.
> Can they win the championship? No.


I stick by this.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't see them winning the title either. Also didn't see them winning last year and they came about as close as possible


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

LeGoat06 said:


> I don't see them winning the title either. Also didn't see them winning last year and they came about as close as possible


Hmmmm... if LeGoat is agreeing with me, maybe i have to put more thought into it...


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> Hmmmm... if LeGoat is agreeing with me, maybe i have to put more thought into it...


People have been agreeing with me lately. I don't know what's going on


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This thread needs 77AJ so bad, but I'm not going go @ him out of respect for the suffering that the Pacers fans have endured ever since Paulo hijacked the bandwagon.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Diable said:


> This thread needs 77AJ so bad, but I'm not going go @ him out of respect for the suffering that the Pacers fans have endured ever since Paulo hijacked the bandwagon.


If you remembered Lebron James had to quit on a team and jump ship to a stacked team with two Top-15 players to escape my jinx threads, you would be more carefull with your words...


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> If you remembered Lebron James had to quit on a team and jump ship to a stacked team with two Top-15 players to escape my jinx threads, you would be more carefull with your words...


LeBron is the greatest player you've ever witnessed. So shut it


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

LeGoat06 said:


> I don't see them winning the title either. Also didn't see them winning last year and they came about as close as possible


For the record my pick is still Miami, but I wouldn't be surprised if the Spurs are in the finals again.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> For the record my pick is still Miami, but I wouldn't be surprised if the Spurs are in the finals again.


I really don't know about Miami this year. Feel a lot more confident now though with the way the Pacers are playing. The biggest POS in the league Wade can't manage to take the floor and sadly without him at least 75% we are not winning a title.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

LeGoat06 said:


> I really don't know about Miami this year. Feel a lot more confident now though with the way the Pacers are playing. The biggest POS in the league Wade can't manage to take the floor and sadly without him at least 75% we are not winning a title.


I have a rule of thumb, always pick the most experienced team (in terms of playing with each other) with the most talent until they lose. However I'm no longer convinced miami has the most talent... so I'm also uneasy about them. My gut is telling me the winner is coming from the West.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> I have a rule of thumb, always pick the most experienced team (in terms of playing with each other) with the most talent until they lose. However I'm no longer convinced miami has the most talent... so I'm also uneasy about them. *My gut is telling me the winner is coming from the West.*


Same, which is weird because mid season I was sure It'd be Miami or Indiana


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

LeGoat06 said:


> LeBron is the greatest player you've ever witnessed. So shut it


Easy for you to say. You're 22.
YOU shut it.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I have a rule of thumb, *always pick the most experienced team (in terms of playing with each other) with the most talent* until they lose. However I'm no longer convinced miami has the most talent... so I'm also uneasy about them. My gut is telling me the winner is coming from the West.


Seems easy that way, Chubby.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Seems easy that way, Chubby.


It is easy to be chubby, just eat what LeGoat eats all day.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> It is easy to be chubby, just eat what LeGoat eats all day.


Beer


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

LeGoat06 said:


> Beer


i would say it's easier to get hot girls with a six pack on your stomach and not in your stomach, but you already landed one. 

I hope Basel doesn't consider that bait, it was sincere from the heart.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> i would say it's easier to get hot girls with a six pack on your stomach and not in your stomach, but you already landed one.
> 
> I hope Basel doesn't consider that bait, it was sincere from the heart.


Thanks man, I use to be in really good shape though when I met her. Now she's stuck with me


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

You fukkers better not get my beautifull thread closed again!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> You fukkers better not get my beautifull thread closed again!


I was the one that got it reopened. Too bad I didn't see what got it closed.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Easy for you to say. You're 22.
> YOU shut it.


Hope you're not suggesting Lebron doesn't have a good chance to be GOAT. He doesn't look to be slowing down anytime soon.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

BlackNRed said:


> Hope you're not suggesting Lebron doesn't have a good chance to be GOAT. He doesn't look to be slowing down anytime soon


IMHO, there 0% chances Lebron James equals 3 All-time greats (one is Bill Russell, who i have 4/5th Alltime but many people call the GOAT). At most, he has a chance to pass Jordan.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> IMHO, there 0% chances Lebron James equals 3 All-time greats (one is Bill Russell, who i have 4/5th Alltime but many people call the GOAT). At most, he has a chance to pass Jordan.


If he passes Jordan than he's the greatest.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

LeGoat06 said:


> If he passes Jordan than he's the greatest.


:nonono:


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> :nonono:


It's true


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Time to take that 1st seed, Indiana (Ref: Indiana Pacers @ Miami Heat)!


----------



## USMCKoontz (Apr 11, 2014)

Trent said:


> If he passes Jordan than he's the greatest.


Even if he passes Jordan, his Legacy will never match Jordan. Dont get me wrong, even as a Pacers fan, I really like Lebron, but would not put his anywhere near Jordan when it comes to being the greatest. 

if Lebron and Miami win this year, and Lebron goes FA and somewhere else and then wins a few more, I may consider him better then Jordan, but he has alot of things to prove still 

And as for the OP gotta agree, Pacers will win this year


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

The refs still treat Hibbert like a god and he still is the worst center in the league.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

USMCKoontz said:


> Even if he passes Jordan, his Legacy will never match Jordan. Dont get me wrong, even as a Pacers fan, I really like Lebron, but would not put his anywhere near Jordan when it comes to being the greatest.
> 
> if Lebron and Miami win this year, and Lebron goes FA and somewhere else and then wins a few more, I may consider him better then Jordan, but he has alot of things to prove still
> 
> And as for the OP gotta agree, Pacers will win this year


If lebron passes jordan his Legacy would be even better, wasted 7 years on a team that had the worst teammates, careered them to the finals....then left to miami to win it all multiple times. 


thats godly. specially with how bosh and wade are now


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Pyrex said:


> The refs still treat Hibbert like a god and he still is the worst center in the league.


The worst center in the league was signed to a five year contract by the heat, and most heat fans were happy about it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> The worst center in the league was signed to a five year contract by the heat, and most heat fans were happy about it.


So true, Oden sucks. Joel Anthony fa life.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Look what happens Hibbert when you become a cocky bafoon, cocky Pacers had this all coming. YOU GUYS NEVER WON ANYTHING!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> Look what happens Hibbert when you become a cocky bafoon, cocky Pacers had this all coming. YOU GUYS NEVER WON ANYTHING!


You of all people calling them out for being cocky? That's priceless.

Why do you even come around here anymore? I'm sure consistently looking like an idiot and being put in your place can't be doing much for your already fragile confidence.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pyrex said:


> The refs still treat Hibbert like a god and he still is the worst center in the league.


Well the apparent worst center in the league sure does give Miami a lot of problems.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Welp.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is the greatest jinx thread ever. Of course when 77AJ hijacked the bandwagon it was destined to end this way.

Of course it does not help that the Pacers have the offensive ability of five drunk ass fat guys on a schoolyard blacktop.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> There is no way a team whose best player is Paul George is winning a title during LeBron's prime.


:darkomer:


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

I love looking back at these irrational threads.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Knick Killer said:


> Well the apparent worst center in the league sure does give Miami a lot of problems.


Not really


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Diable said:


> This is the greatest jinx thread ever. Of course when 77AJ hijacked the bandwagon it was destined to end this way.


No truer words were ever spoken. Poor San Antonio.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

If it goes to Game 7 for the WCF, it will be a big night for 77AJ to decide whether he's been a lifetime Spurs fan or Thunder fan.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pyrex said:


> If it goes to Game 7 for the WCF, it will be a big night for 77AJ to decide whether he's been a lifetime Spurs fan or Thunder fan.


My predictions are already in the books. However regardless of who I want to win the ship, my rooting interest will be squarely for the West in the Finals now that the Pacers have been eliminated.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Pyrex said:


> If it goes to Game 7 for the WCF, it will be a big night for 77AJ to decide whether he's been a lifetime Spurs fan or Thunder fan.


He's a self-proclaimed longtime Spurs fan. It's one of his 29 favorite teams.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

USMCKoontz said:


> Even if he passes Jordan, his Legacy will never match Jordan. Dont get me wrong, even as a Pacers fan, I really like Lebron, but would not put his anywhere near Jordan when it comes to being the greatest.
> 
> if Lebron and Miami win this year, and Lebron goes FA and somewhere else and then wins a few more, I may consider him better then Jordan, but he has alot of things to prove still
> 
> And as for the OP gotta agree, Pacers will win this year


By your logic MJ shouldn't be in the conversation then. MJ IMO is not the GOAT. So the conversation shouldn't even be had with MJ and Bron.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

:nono:

Looks like if the spurs win tonight Paulo is picking them to lose in the finals. 



PauloCatarino said:


> *Why i count the Spurs OUT:*
> 
> Yes, the Spurs were Finalists last year, and have the third best record so far this season.
> They are experienced, a good defensive team and have arguably the best coach in all of basketball.
> ...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I wonder if @PauloCatarino still thinks Ginobili's "game is gone".


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I wonder if @PauloCatarino still thinks Ginobili's "game is gone".


He'll probably say "his game changed" like he did when he changed his opinion on Kendall Marshall and Roy hibbert mid season.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> He'll probably say "his game changed" like he did when he changed his opinion on Kendall Marshall and Roy hibbert mid season.


Or not...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> *Why i count the Spurs OUT:*
> 
> Yes, the Spurs were Finalists last year, and have the third best record so far this season.
> They are experienced, a good defensive team and have arguably the best coach in all of basketball.
> ...





Jamel Irief said:


> Stop making these definitive claims way too early. Should of learned your lesson from the cavs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





PauloCatarino said:


> Why? Do YOU think the Spurs have a shot at the title?



Yes I do.


Hopefully lessons were learned this season, but doubtful.


----------

